# best LBS for fitting road bikes (for free) - Sacramento area???



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

Wondering what the best shop is for bike fitting in the Sacramento area.

I have been to a couple shops that put you on a bike, look at you and say "yup, thats about right" then let your ride around the parking lot.

I am really looking to get fitted to find the right geometry and body angles... not just frame size but top tube length and such, before I make a big investment...... hoping to have this done for free if possible

Any recommendations on shops to have do this would be great.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Services are rarely free.

My money? Steve Rex at www.rexcycles.com. Then I would hand him one thousand dollars. And I would never regret it.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*fitting*

Ditto RedRex, you'll get what you pay for...the only way to get a "free" fitting is if the shop that fits you counts the fit toward the bike purchase, which we do at SVCC if you buy within 6 months. 

In Sacto area, consider UC Davis Sports Med Ctr, or one of my Wenzel colleagues (Scott Saifer) is in Walnut Creek, not super far away. 

Cheers,


----------



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, found this on UCD Sports Science Fitting

hmmmm, wow... if only I had the money to do this how I want.

My dilema, there is a 57cm bike I found a very very good deal on @ $1500. It would be my first road bike but I suspect it may be to small. I am about 6' 3/4" inseam of 33. Just trying to determine if it is a good fit for me, especially the top tube and just level of comfort overall. Unfortunately, the bike is not in my area, so I am trying to find an LBS that stocks this manufacturer (but they are slim) so I can go at least test ride the frame size and possibly rule it out.

Unfortunately, my budget is tight and buying this bike is already a stretch. Since I am in school FT and working PT. 

I guess $100 is not really a big deal. I think I am more afraid I will find out that I need a custom made bike to really get the right fit (which is way out of my price range).


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

RedRex said:


> Services are rarely free.


The fitting services, like the Serotta Size Cycle, take a lot of time from someone trained to use it. If you buy a custom bike based on those measurements, then perhaps that fitting service would be built into the price of the bike. But otherwise, expect to lay out a few hundred dollars for the service.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Joe & Kevin at Davis Wheelworks do a solid job, but not for free. You get what you pay for.

http://www.daviswheelworks.com/


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Go to UCD and Work with Judd, he has a Masters Degree in Bio Mech Enginering and has worked with Max Testa along with Eric Hyden (sorry for the name butchery) for many years. Of the local fit specialists he will get you as close to a perfect fit as possible.


----------

